# Trying to get pregnant for nearly a year...



## Brunette (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi everyone, this is my first time posting on this site so I hope someone can help me.

I'm 21 years old and me and my partner have been trying for a baby for nearly a year (will be a year roughly in September). I went to visit my GP in January/February time earlier this year regarding getting pregnant. She sent me for some blood tests to check for PCOS which came back normal in May. She then referred me for an ultrasound which I went for on the 18th July. My results said that I have a 3mm by 2mm cyst on my left ovary. My GP now wants me to go for another ultrasound in 3/4 months time to see if the cyst has gotten bigger or changed shape and if it has then she has spoke about removing it.

I was pretty disheartened about my GP not explaining to me what this meant about my chances of getting pregnant and if there was anything else I could do in the mean time so I booked another GP appointment with another GP. I went yesterday morning and she has said that now because my periods are regular again (I had irregular periods up until about April/May time due to having the contraceptive injection in the past) I can now have an Ovulation Blood Test which I am going for on the 14th of August. 

If I'm not ovulating and medication doesn't work then I won't qualify for any more treatment, such as IVF, on the NHS as my partner already has a child from a previous relationship.

I'm wondering if there is anything else I can try to get pregnant. We're going to try having sexual intercourse on my Ovulation day this month as this is something we haven't conscientiously tried (I am suppose to ovulated on the 10th of this month).

*SORRY FOR SUCH A LONG POST JUST DON'T HAVE ANYONE TO TALK TO ABOUT THIS* xx


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi,

I didn't want to read and run. You're so young so please don't feel too disheartened. Things are moving in the right direction as you're having medical tests and investigations. When I was going through my investigations (even though it didn't happen naturally for me) I gave up alcohol, ate a healthy diet and lost a bit of weight so my BMI was in the healthy range and had sex every few days to ensure we covered all bases (so to speak!) in case I ovulated early or late. 
Hopefully all your results will come back as normal and it'll happen naturally for you! 
Good luck!x


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Brunette,

Is it possible that the cyst was 3cm x 2cm? 3mm is very small and really nothing to be at all worried about (not sure they would be able to know if it was a cyst or a follice at that size) If it is 3x2cm, still it is not a huge worry. It is important to see it again on the next scan. Quite often they disappear after your period. Having said that, I have a 17mm cyst on my right ovary, which has been there for 2 cycles. It is not growing or doing anything and I am sure it will disappear at some point  The cyst should not influence your chances of getting pregnant (unless it is getting much bigger).

you can also buy ovulation testers (similar packaging to pregnancy tests) and track your ovulation and know really that you are  at the right time. Also useful as the egg will only survive about 12 hours from ovulation, while the  can last up to 5 days, so try to make sure you  before and after ovulation... you can also track things by taking your BBT (body basal temperature) before you get out of bed in the morning, there are apps which you can track it all (google it if you are not familiar - I have not done it, but I know people who use it both for contraception and conception!!)

As Aqua said, diet, alcohol, coffee and BMI can all be factors which reduce your chances...

both myself and partner take pregnacare conception, which are expensive, but usually you can get 3 for 2 at boots... there is a really great post on all of the supplements by angelbumps 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0
It really goes into a huge amount of detail and is very useful information.

best of luck and I know it is not easy no matter what age you are but you have time.

(ooh just a thought, a way that you might be able to get treatment, if needed, would be egg share, where you would share the costs with another person, in exchange for half of your eggs from an IVF cycle)


----------



## davinaellen (Sep 12, 2017)

I can relate your story with mine. I was also having the same issue. I got married two years ago. I was diagnosed with PCOS due to my irregular periods. I was free from my PCOS after an extensive treatment.It has been six months now I am TTC but no progress. I am very upset now. I desperately want to have the baby. My doctor is not even explaining the problem properly. Every time he asks me to go for the tests. There is no significant problem now. I am confused now whether I should wait and go for some treatment. My husband is supportive and consoles me every time. But it is getting difficult for me to wait.


----------

